
GTA clone iPhone game, Payback, makes $400k in 1st 2 months - chaostheory
http://www.apex-designs.net/payback_iphone_report2.html
======
pxlpshr
_The really amazing thing is even the sales we've had so far represent just
0.2% of the total iPhone OS user base - it really is a huge market._

Games are killing it, there is no doubt about that, and it's also a strong
reflection of the slant toward a dominant, younger demographic that's
downloading and purchasing on iTunes regularly. Our web stats for BreakkUp
underline this tremendously.

I would recommend any developer on the fence or working on his first
application to READ the conclusion statement twice. It's what I've been
bitching about on HN for awhile, as have many others... the volume-driven
charts are the real sales challenge to overcome. Get on em, stay on 'em
otherwise, bye bye sales.

Once in a blue moon the charts will give opportunity to new entrants to
receive 'popular exposure' but currently the system is honestly hurting far
more people than it's helping (1 out of every ~8 Top Paid Business apps is a
.99 VOICE RECORDER [A]). However, here's the counter-argument: whenever you
release a new app or push an update, your app is on Page 1 and listed under
New Additions, so I consider the benefits of the charts a moot point... the
charts should reflect quality and movements over at least a week, not strictly
unit volume over 24 hours (which is a freaking joke).

I feel Apple likes the churn as it compliments the disposable habits of the
youth generation dominating the AppStore, and what I feel to be intentional
reluctance to switch to a more stable and quality-focused approach for the top
apps.

[A] Voice recorder is included as sample code w/ the SDK.

------
raffi
Ah Apex Designs, I remember when they published this game on the Gameboy
Advance. Except they ran into issues with their publisher/distributor. I was
living in Europe and was able to buy it via mail order.

Its a really fun game with great replay value. I think it originally started
life as an Amiga game. Great to see the developer getting some reward out of
it, finally.

------
hotshothenry
Really cool to see app developers willing to share some of this information
with people. Really helps future devs in how they price, promote, and build
their apps.

